# Whats inside a MkIV Golf headlight - broken adjusters etc.



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

UPDATE - adjuster fixed!!!!

I used a drywall screw anchor and a wood screw to make a new "ball" for the adjuster:
http://www.parts4vws.com/image...d.jpg
Phatvw modded headlights with metal adjuster:
http://www.parts4vws.com/image...d.jpg
The adjuster seems to work fine. I modified it a little bit from what is in the picture so that the adjuster screw has almost the full travel. If needed, you can always put a washer between the frame and the light fixture. Wow after all that, it came down to a $0.15 fix.
----------
I recently purchased oem HID's to replace my oem headlights with broken adjusters. Seeing that I could only get $50 for my old headlights (with the broken adjuster), I decided to take them apart and see if I could salvage the parts. Mine are 2001 GLX units manufactured by Hella.
Headlight parts:
http://www.parts4vws.com/image...d.jpg
Broken adjuster - see how the ball is missing? You can't see it the picture, but these parts are marked "150 153 POM" Perhaps if you call Hella, you can get replacement parts for your broken adjusters. There appear to be left-handed and right-handed parts but both have the same markings.
http://www.parts4vws.com/image...r.jpg
Here is the same adjuster attached to the support for the low-beam:
http://www.parts4vws.com/image...g.jpg
Socket that the adjuster ball plugs into:
http://www.parts4vws.com/image...1.jpg
Integrated foglights. Presumably, these are the same foglights used in Hella's aftermarket MicroDE foglight kits:
http://www.parts4vws.com/image...s.jpg
A closeup of the fog light module:
http://www.parts4vws.com/image...p.jpg
So there you have it. MkIV headlights uncovered. BTW I didn't break anything when taking them apart. They come apart quite easily once you back the adjuster screws out all the way.

Here is the Jetta version by 1.8TWolfsburg:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2297448


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Whats inside a MkIV Golf headlight - broken adjusters etc. (phatvw)*

I want to re-use those fog lights and mount them on my lower bumper grille openings. The problem is that there is no protection for the reflector and they wouldn't last one week in their current form. I need to build some kind of protective box to put them in and then mount that to the grille inserts.
Any ideas?



_Modified by phatvw at 11:41 PM 12-29-2005_


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: Whats inside a MkIV Golf headlight - broken adjusters etc. (phatvw)*

Dude....sweet pictures!
The foglights are not worth the work IMHO. Way too much sealing to do. 
There are Optilux by Hella foglights and driving lights that quite good. I have a set of the Driving Lights (model #1500) and they are quite inexpensive on eBay . Just have not installed them. Much easier to deal with. They have quite a few other models, too. Here is a catalog of them: Optilux Fog & Driving Lights


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Whats inside a MkIV Golf headlight - broken adjusters etc. (eggroller)*

The 1180 look nice and small:


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Good stuff.


----------



## gettawolf1.8T (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (nater)*

Sell me one of those fog projectors, please


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (gettawolf1.8T)*

Anybody got a broken hella headlight they want to give me so I can salvage the adjuster?


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: (phatvw)*

May I suggest making a post in the WTB in the PNW for some 'broken' headlights?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (eggroller)*

did that


----------



## Shagghie (Dec 27, 2000)

*Re: Whats inside a MkIV Golf headlight - broken adjusters etc. (phatvw)*

The question is.... and I KNOW you've thought of this already... can you put those fogs into the OEM HID housings??? THAT is the question?
Of course the other question after that is will an H3 drop in kit at 3000K fit well into the optics of the fogs? Now THAT would be a set up! The H3 HID dropin ballast makes its arc at the exact same spot as the halogen H3 lamp, too, so you wouldn't be killing the majority of the beam pattern either!
Anyone done this? Put the NA housing fogs into OEM HIDs lower orange blinker spot??


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Whats inside a MkIV Golf headlight - broken adjusters etc. (Shagghie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shagghie* »_The question is.... and I KNOW you've thought of this already... can you put those fogs into the OEM HID housings??? THAT is the question?
Of course the other question after that is will an H3 drop in kit at 3000K fit well into the optics of the fogs? Now THAT would be a set up! The H3 HID dropin ballast makes its arc at the exact same spot as the halogen H3 lamp, too, so you wouldn't be killing the majority of the beam pattern either!
Anyone done this? Put the NA housing fogs into OEM HIDs lower orange blinker spot??

I thought of that - but then I also thought that I don't want to risk destroying my HID glass covers just yet







Plus having the fogs down in the lower bumper is a lot more effective since you can get away with aiming them at a shallower angle.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Whats inside a MkIV Golf headlight - broken adjusters etc. (phatvw)*

*UPDATE - adjuster fixed*
See top post


_Modified by phatvw at 10:40 PM 2-7-2006_


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: Whats inside a MkIV Golf headlight - broken adjusters etc. (phatvw)*

slick. Nice job!


----------



## traffic (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: Whats inside a MkIV Golf headlight - broken adjusters etc. (eggroller)*

C'mon, break open that HID!! You can do the 20ae paint mod while you're at it.


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Whats inside a MkIV Golf headlight - broken adjusters etc. (traffic)*

Any chance you would want to sell both reflectors (with turnsignal lense) for $25 shipped? That would be great for perfecting my HID projector retrofit.


----------



## slklite (Nov 14, 2011)

I know it's a very old thread, but it's the only place I could find someone that actually disassembled the mkiv headlight !!!

Is it possible to reupload the pictures ???

I have some depo headlights and one adjuster is broken inside. I wanted to know if it was possible to swap it with a OEM one ...

Thank you guys !!!


----------

